# Vaulting on bareback!!



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Congrats! That's a hard thing to accomplish for most people!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Oooohhh...videos are a must; or atleast pics...I don't have the strength in my wrists to ever try vaulting, so hats off to you


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Okay, got a little video tonight of me and him. I am not quite as graceful as I was hoping but...... 

Please forgive Dobe. He is a really nice ranch/trail horse but doesn't get much arena type work. He is not real comfortable doing circles, especially when the barn is right there. LOL. I know my form is crappy but that is how I am comfortable and since I don't really worry much about how we look, it is not a big deal.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

I wish i could get on like lol. very cool.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Well, it helps that he is only 14.3. Haha, I would have an impossible time trying to get on 16hh Duchess like that. LOL


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

lol. I would need a pony 14.3 is still to tall for me haha. If i tried with duchess she would probably look at me laugh.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aw, that is awesome!  Haha, I've attempted getting on Daytona bareback with no help, but it didn't quite go so well. LOL, I failed! :lol: 
Very nice!


----------



## PaintedHooves (Sep 29, 2008)

Wow...That is really cool. I don't think I could ever vault myself up on a horse. I am 4'11" so it would be impossible even with the smallest pony.


----------



## CessBee (Dec 6, 2008)

wish i could vault on, ive vaulted onto a 12.2 pony but that doesnt really count


----------



## welshpony15 (May 20, 2009)

Nice job!!! I think it looked pretty darn graceful compared to what I know I would look like! Heck.. thats a sight you all will NEVER see. hahaha


----------



## polkapiggy (Jul 30, 2009)

nicely done! the only time ive ever vaulted was onto a 10hh shetland. which doesnt count considering i could probably just step over him :lol:


----------



## Goosen (Dec 28, 2008)

I've never really been able to do that. And the one time a friend tried to do it to Allegra the poor mare almost fell to her knees. xD So we don't really like to mess with that...


----------

